# Brake light remains on after ebrake is released...



## Guest (Jan 7, 2004)

My wife drives a '98 Altima GXE. This morning before she left for work, she noticed the brake light did not go off after releasing the emergency brake. No other lights remained on, just the brake light. I have a feeling it may be as simple as some change has fallen down there and is blocking its path. Does anyone have any idea of what else it might be? Also, I plan on removing the center console to make sure its path is clear. Does anyone have any tips on removing it? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Before you remove the center console, check the brake fluid level in the master cylinder.....if you havent already. On my 97 200sx the brake light would stay on when low on fluid.....


----------

